# Skeen Carbon 8.0 2012



## BEg (25. Oktober 2012)

Servus zusammen,

ich bin - nach jahrelanger Abstinenz - auf der suche nach einem Bike. Das Skeen Carbon 8.0 2012 gefällt mir recht gut, ich wundere mich nur, daß man kaum was zu diesem Bike im Netz findet. Ich habe die Kurztests bei "Bike" gesehen, diese sind mir aber zu oberflächlich. Auch hier im Forum wird dieses Fahrrad immer mal wieder erwähnt, aber nicht wirklich umfänglich diskutiert...
Kurz zu mir und dem was ich vor habe. Wie gesagt bin ich ewig nicht Mountainbike gefahren (mein letztes MTB hatte noch eine Starrgabel, wie zu dieser Zeit üblich...). Ich habe vor, den schönen Wienerwald unsicher zu machen. Evtl., je nachdem wie es sich entwickelt auch mal etwas alpiner unterwegs sein.
Interessieren würden mich vor allem Infos bezüglich der Rahmensteifigkeit, die als ein Schwachpunkt genannt wird. Ist das Thema eine akademische Diskussion, oder merke ich als Hobbyfahrer ohne Wettbewerbsambitionen etwas davon?
Das zweite Thema was mich interessieren würde sind die Bremsen. Der Durchmesser der hinteren Bremse ist 160 mm. Ich habe bei Radon angefragt, ob man die Scheibe auf eine 180er wechseln könnte - dies wurde aber verneint. Ich wiege ca. 85 kg und frage mich, ob das ein Problem sein könnte.
Gibt es hier nicht Besitzer, die mal schildern könnten wie zufrieden sie mit dem Bike sind und vor allem auf oben genannte Themen eingehen?

Vorab besten Dank und viele Grüße aus Wien
BEg


----------



## fissenid (25. Oktober 2012)

HallO!

ich selber fahre das Skeen (Alu) seit Oktober 2010 und bin sehr zufrieden!!!
Das Rad hat ordentlich Vortrieb und macht echt Laune!

Bzgl. der Bremsen brauchst du dir keine Gedanken zu machen. Ich habe mit der Kombination 180/160 auch schone einen Alpencross gemacht und hatte noch nie Probleme!!! Gewicht ist gleich (auch 85kg).

Wenn du so lange nicht mehr auf dem Bike gesessen hast, wäre evtl. auch das Skeen 7.0 eine alternative. 700gr. Unterschiede sind nun nicht die Welt!!

Oder das Slide.... evtl. die angenehmer Sitzposition!!

Gruß
D.



BEg schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> ich bin - nach jahrelanger Abstinenz - auf der suche nach einem Bike. Das Skeen Carbon 8.0 2012 gefällt mir recht gut, ich wundere mich nur, daß man kaum was zu diesem Bike im Netz findet. Ich habe die Kurztests bei "Bike" gesehen, diese sind mir aber zu oberflächlich. Auch hier im Forum wird dieses Fahrrad immer mal wieder erwähnt, aber nicht wirklich umfänglich diskutiert...
> Kurz zu mir und dem was ich vor habe. Wie gesagt bin ich ewig nicht Mountainbike gefahren (mein letztes MTB hatte noch eine Starrgabel, wie zu dieser Zeit üblich...). Ich habe vor, den schönen Wienerwald unsicher zu machen. Evtl., je nachdem wie es sich entwickelt auch mal etwas alpiner unterwegs sein.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_V (25. Oktober 2012)

Auch ich bin begeisterter Skeen-fahrer, auch die Aluvariante. 

Das  mit den Bremsen ist eingendlich kein Problem die Bremse blokiert wenn du  willst und ist recht standhaft. Falls du ein Dauerschleifer bist, ist  im Notfall die Bremscheibe mit Adapter für knapp 60 (Scheibe/Adapter)  schnell aufgerüstet. Normalerweise ist am Hinterrad ist eine 160ger kein  Problem. Ich (damals knapp 87kg) bin damit einige Monate gefahren, trotzdem fahre ich am Skeen  nun (übertriebenerweise ) 180/203 und bin extremst begeistert. 

Falls du die Scheibe von Haus aus gewechselt bekommen willst musst du nach Bonn und es dort machen lassen, ansonsten verschickt Radon nur die genannte Zusammenstellung. 

Zur Steifigkeit... du wirst einen großen Unterschied merken vom Stahlrahmen zu Carbonrahmen. Trotzdem ist viel von diesem Flex gewollt. Und mit 85kg und als Wiedereinsteiger denke ich nicht, daß du das Rad an seine Grenzen bringen wirst. Nutze die Möglichkeit das Rad zu bestellen und bei nichtgefallen wieder zurückzuschicken.


----------



## BEg (25. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die prompten Antworten. Ich hatte gehofft, solche Antworten zu bekommen, da ich auch sehr stark davon ausgehe die Grenzen des Bikes eher nicht zu erreichen - trotzdem  bewirken die Aussagen aus Tests bei mir immer eine gewisse Unsicherheit...

Bezüglich der Bremse habe ich von Radon bzw. von H&S Bike-Discount die Aussage, daß "der Hinterbau nur bis 160er Rotoren freigegeben ist". Nach euren Rückmeldungen habe ich diesbezüglich keine größeren Bauchschmerzen mehr - interessieren würde es mich trotzdem, ob der Wechsel zu einer größeren Scheibe möglich ist.

Was ich vorhin vergessen hatte: ich bin 187 cm groß und brauche wohl einen 20" Rahmen. hat dies Einfluß auf die Steifigkeit oder ist der Rahmen je nach Größe auch "dicker" bzw. "dünner"?

Nochmals Danke.

Cheers
BEg


----------



## Max_V (25. Oktober 2012)

Wenn es nur bis zu einer Größe freigegeben ist, würde ich diese unbedingt einhalten. Die wichtige Bremse ist sowieso vorne, und die gibt der Gabelhersteller vor. Das heisst im Notfall könnte man auf meinem(Fox 32) Bike auch 160/203 fahren, was zwar den meisten ein optisches Problem bereitet aber sonst keines ist. Die Hauptbremse sollte jedenfalls die vordere sein.

Das mit der Größe sollte kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## hubschraubaer (26. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
fahre seit August das Skeen Carbon 8.0 als 20er.
Für 2099 hat es ein Spitzenpreisleistungsverhältnis.
Habe im Bezug auf Steifigkeit und Bremse nix auszusetzen.
Hab auch 82 Kg drauf.
Würde es dem Alumodell immer vorziehen.
Der Hinterbau ist auch aus Alu.


----------



## derStuka (26. Oktober 2012)

Hallo BEg,

der Skeenrahmen aus Alu hat in 20" und 22" eine Verstärkungsstrebe zwischen Oberrrohr und Sitzrohr, um das Hauptrahmendreieck zu stabilisieren. Bei 16" und 18" ist diese nicht vorhanden (siehe Bilder bei H+S). Ich denke das die Verwendung von Rotoren mit größerem Durchmesser als 160 mm beim Alurahmen kein Problem ist, da der Hinterbau ja über die Syntace X-12 Steckachse verfügt. Beim Carbonrahmen kommt aus Gewichtsgründen ein 9 mm Schnellspanner zum Einsatz. Vielleicht sollte man da der Empfehlung von Radon folgen (max. 160 mm Rotoren).


----------



## Max_V (26. Oktober 2012)

derStuka schrieb:


> Hallo BEg,
> 
> der Skeenrahmen aus Alu hat in 20" und 22" eine Verstärkungsstrebe zwischen Oberrrohr und Sitzrohr, um das Hauptrahmendreieck zu stabilisieren. Bei 16" und 18" ist diese nicht vorhanden (siehe Bilder bei H+S). Ich denke das die Verwendung von Rotoren mit größerem Durchmesser als 160 mm beim Alurahmen kein Problem ist, da der Hinterbau ja über die Syntace X-12 Steckachse verfügt. Beim Carbonrahmen kommt aus Gewichtsgründen ein 9 mm Schnellspanner zum Einsatz. Vielleicht sollte man da der Empfehlung von Radon folgen (max. 160 mm Rotoren).



Am Aluskeen mit X-12 Steckachse hat Radon 180ger freigegeben. Am Carbonskeen mit AluHinterbau und 9 mm Schnellspanner nur 160. Ich würde da in jedem Fall der Empfehlung der Herstellerfirma nachkommen, diese kommt ja nicht von ungefähr. Ja, der Carbonrahmen ist einfach . Wär auch meine erste Wahl gewesen, nur wollte ich unbedingt Steckachsen. Gut ich könnte mir vielleicht einen Rahmen holen und umbauen........ach da würde Frau wieder mal Schuhe wollen


----------



## BEg (26. Oktober 2012)

Servus. Danke für die vielen Infos. Und endlich auch mal ein Skeen Carbon Fahrer.
Ich hätte nicht unbedingt den Carbonrahmen gebraucht - da es aber Alu aktuell nicht gibt...
Das Pendel schlägt immer mehr Richtung Skeen Carbon aus...

Cheers
BEg


----------



## BEg (28. Oktober 2012)

Und nochmal Servus. Ganz fertig kann ich natürlich noch nicht sein...
Wer kann mir sagen, wann die 2013er Skeen Modelle kommen? Ich habe gelesen, daß dies erst im Frühjahr der Fall sein wird? Gibt es schon vorab Infos bezüglich Ausstattung, Farben, Preise...?
Wie ist denn der Unterschied vom Skeen Carbon (oder auch Alu) zum Slide 125?
In Wien gab es heute den ersten Schnee, was mir das Gefühl gibt, daß es auf einen Tag mehr oder weniger nicht ankommt.
Thanks. Take care.
BEg


----------



## Max_V (29. Oktober 2012)

Kann sein das das Skeen nur noch in 2 Aluversionen kommt?..laut dem Radonmagazin (OVERSIZED). Das 8.0 als XT um 2199 und das 10er als X0er um 2999.

Die Geo ist der Unterschied:
-Skeen hat eine sportliche Marathongeo. / 2012 Carbon-Alu Federweg v120h115 / Aluversion mit Steckachsen (Carbon ohne)
-Slide hat eine konfortable Tourengeo. / 2013 Federweg v120h125 / keine Steckachse

Und das wann kann nur Radon beantworten......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hubschraubaer (29. Oktober 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> Kann sein das das Skeen nur noch in 2 Aluversionen kommt?..laut dem Radonmagazin (OVERSIZED). Das 8.0 als XT um 2199 und das 10er als X0er um 2999.
> 
> Die Geo ist der Unterschied:
> -Skeen hat eine sportliche Marathongeo. / 2012 Carbon-Alu Federweg v120h115 / Aluversion mit Steckachsen (Carbon ohne)
> ...


 
Die Geo vom Skeen ist, wie in Tests auch schon beschrieben nicht
als wirklich sportlich zu beschreiben.
Was ich aber auch positiv finde.


----------



## Max_V (29. Oktober 2012)

Das ist die offizielle Radonbeschreibung  kann sonst keine nennen, da ich mit dem Slide125 noch nie das Vergnügen hatte.
Ja, auch ich empfinde das Skeen nicht als zu sportlich und es ist auch ein super Tourenbike. Es ist damals im Forum sogar für 140 mm vorne freigegeben worden und geht dann sogar als leichtes AM durch. (Schade, daß Radon die damals versprochene Wippe mit mehr Federweg hinten nicht auch noch anbietet)


----------



## BEg (1. November 2012)

Servus zusammen, nachdem ich heute kurzfristig noch fast in Richtung Merida One Twenty Carbon 3000d abgedriftet wÃ¤re, habe ich das Skeen Carbon 8.0 gerade bestellt. Das es heute bei Bike-Discount als Tagesangebot fÃ¼r 1.999 â¬ zu bekommen war habe ich mal als Zeichen angesehen .
Danke allen nochmal fÃ¼r eure BeitrÃ¤ge, die mir bei meiner Entscheidungsfindung sehr geholfen haben!
Cheers
BEg


----------

